

Ask HN: How do I save the stories for future reference? - jestinjoy1

I use both Hacker News and Reddit equally. Reddit has a feature for saving stories. Whether something like that exist or hacker news has plans for it. I could see up-voted and commented stories in my settings
======
jamesbritt
Up-vote a story, then find them under "Saved stories" on your profile page.

